# TF&K n scale practice layout



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Since the 4x8 layout will be my wife's and my first large layout; and we've never done one before; we decided to practice. The large layout will be dcc, our practice is DC. Our thinking is learn the building, landscaping, and detailing on the practice before we tackle the larger one. Learn from our mistakes, learn what products we like and dislike.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool idea. Expensive, but cool!


----------



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

VegasN said:


> Cool idea. Expensive, but cool!


To a certain extent yes, but we plan on reusing as much as we can from the practice to the large, like buildings and track. We will also be using the time working on the practice to save for and accumulate the items needed for the large layout.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Can't wait to see your practice run.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy learning 
We all have had to learn how to do things.....
Wait we are still all learning


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Tony35 said:


> Happy learning
> We all have had to learn how to do things.....
> Wait we are still all learning


:laugh: I was just thinking, this hobby is like law and medicine, we will forever be "practicing".


----------

